# Standort von IP-Adresse



## akrite (16. Juni 2007)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich ist das schon 'mal gefragt worden, ich würde gerne über die IP-Adressen der Besucher einer Website herausfinden aus welcher Gegend sie kommen, geht das dann vielleicht auch grafisch darzustellen?


----------



## MasterJM (16. Juni 2007)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> wahrscheinlich ist das schon 'mal gefragt worden, ich würde gerne über die IP-Adressen der Besucher einer Website herausfinden aus welcher Gegend sie kommen, geht das dann vielleicht auch grafisch darzustellen?



Tag. Und warum postest du das in einem Forum, wo es um chaten geht?

Naja - versuch es z.B. mit Google Analytics, ist kostenlos: http://www.google.com/analytics/de-DE/


----------



## chrysler (16. Juni 2007)

Naja, nen bisschen verschlafen wirkt er ja schon bei der Begrüßung am späten Nachmittag.
Du kannst die IP zwar lokalisieren, aber nur regional bzw. verteilermäßig. Also keine Stadt im Detail.

Was hast du denn eigentlich damit vor?
Möchtest du eine Flirt-Community aufmachen?


----------



## akrite (17. Juni 2007)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Naja, nen bisschen verschlafen wirkt er ja schon bei der Begrüßung am späten Nachmittag.


...für alle NICHT-Norddeutschen : Moin bzw. Moin-Moin ist eine Begrüßung, die nichts mit der Uhrzeit zutun hat !


> Du kannst die IP zwar lokalisieren, aber nur regional bzw. verteilermäßig. Also keine Stadt im Detail.


...würde reichen, und wie ? War ja schlussendlich meine Frage.


> Was hast du denn eigentlich damit vor?


...ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, welcher Besucher aus der Nähe kommt und welcher nur quasi per Zufall auf die Seite gestoßen ist.


----------



## chrysler (19. Juni 2007)

Such mal bei google unter ip lokalisieren. Da findest du eine Reihe von Ergebnissen.
Ich erinnere mich, dass es eine Seite gibt, auf der du dir die IP auf einer Landkarte anzeigen lassen kannst. Dort findest du auch die Ortsbestimmung des Verteilers.
Aber mach dir keine Hoffnungen, dass du herausfindest, wer im Umkreis von 5km deine Homepage angeklickt hat. Der nächste Standort ist meist viele zehn Kilometer entfernt.


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2007)

Moin!
Das Thema gabs hier auch schon öfters, benutze mal bitte die Suche.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## hase94 (2. Juli 2007)

Ja scho is aber trotzdem interesant. wenn mia scho mol bei nem anderem thema sin. Hat jemand erfahrung beim hacken oder so. Aber denkt jetzt net dass ich irgendwo was kaputt mache will. Einfach nur mit meinem kollegen a bissle fun habe.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo!


hase94 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand erfahrung beim hacken oder so


Ja, ich.
Hin und wieder hacke ich Brennholz.

Grus Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2007)

hase94 hat gesagt.:


> Ja scho is aber trotzdem interesant. wenn mia scho mol bei nem anderem thema sin. Hat jemand erfahrung beim hacken oder so. Aber denkt jetzt net dass ich irgendwo was kaputt mache will. Einfach nur mit meinem kollegen a bissle fun habe.



So wie sich Dein Beitrag liest hast Du bereits Deine Tastatur zerhackt... 
In Zukunft also bitte auf Deutsch, okay?


----------



## hase94 (4. Juli 2007)

Ja OK entschuldigung


----------



## michelderII (20. Juli 2007)

hallo erstmal! ich bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen, was der sin von diesem boad is^^
(und dan hab ich noch die Frage, ob einer weiß , wie ich das Passwort von einem PC hacke ! (hab mein Pw  vergessen... bin am pc meiner eltern    ))
bitte antworten ^^
danke schonmal


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

Der Sinn des Forums ist es jedenfalls nicht Anleitungen zu Dingen zu geben, die für Straftaten missbraucht werden könnten.

Und wo ist nun das Problem?
Befrage mal die Glaskugel zum Thema Passwort zurücksetzen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2007)

michelderII hat gesagt.:


> hallo erstmal! ich bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen, was der sin von diesem boad is^^


sin? Willst Du wissen wer auf diesem Board suendigt? 



michelderII hat gesagt.:


> (und dan hab ich noch die Frage, ob einer weiß , wie ich das Passwort von einem PC hacke ! (hab mein Pw  vergessen... bin am pc meiner eltern    ))


Und warum willst Du das in diesem Thread wissen der mal garnichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat?



michelderII hat gesagt.:


> bitte antworten ^^


Mal keinen Druck machen. 

Ansonsten natuerlich willkommen im Forum und gleich mal der Hinweis dass wir hier Wert auf praktizierte Gross- und Kleinschreibung legen.

Ein Passwort zu bekommen ist nicht so einfach, auch wenn es dafuer Programme gibt, die aber wohl mittlerweile in Deutschland illegal sein duerften, dank dieses neuen, lustigen Gesetzes. Auch fuer Passwort-Resets gibt es entsprechende Mittel, nur duerfte auch diese unter das Gesetz fallen.
Und da wir alle brave Buerger sind :hust: (dafuer waere mal ein neuer Smilie nett  ) koennen wir Dich leider nur auf Google verweisen.


----------

